# تصميم وتوزيع انظمه الهواء ( مترجم)



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


انه لمن دواعي سروري أن التقى بكم مره أخرى في موضوع جديد
موضوعنا اليوم عبارة عن موضوع قد قرأته واعجبنى كثيرا 
موضوع التوزيع الجيد للهواء داخل ألاماكن المكيفة 
وقد فضلت أن أقوم بكتابه هذا الموضوع ونقله وترجمته مع التعليق عليه 
الموضوع مترجم لموضوع توزيع الهواء المقدم من 
technology fact sheet 

عنوان الموضوع هو 

air distribution system design


تصميم انظمه توزيع الهواء



good duct design increase efficiency


تصميم جيد = كفاءة عالية


اخوكم 
م/عادل حسن عويلى​















​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*مقدمه الكاتب*


مقدمه introduction 

بداء الكاتب هنا في عمل مقدمه جميله قبل البدء في موضوعه ليعرف القارىء ما هي أهميه توزيع الهواء أو ما هو توزيع الهواء ويبدأ بقوله

إن التكييف المركزي أو التسخين المركزي دائما ما يحتاج الى توزيع جيد للهواء أو بمعنى أخر يحتاج إلى نظام مجارى "duct system" يصمم من اجل تدوير الهواء في ألاماكن المراد تكييفها من حيث أنها تحتاج إلى تبريد أو تسخين وهذا النظام الجيد فى التوزيع يعطى توزيعا جيدا للحرارة أو ويعطى انتظام في معدل تصريف أو أزاله الحرارة الزائدة ويشعر بالراحة داخل المكان المكيف
​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*لماذا تصميم الدكت مهما للغاية why duct design is important؟*

لماذا تصميم الدكت مهما للغاية why duct design is important؟


لقد وجد ان كفاءة انظمه توزيع الهواء "duct" تتراوح بين 60%---70% ولأتزيد عن ذلك وهذا بسب ان هناك خللا في توزيع الهواء

1-عدم كفاية العزل المستخدم مع الدكت 
2-وجود تسريب فى الوصلات وعدم الربط الجيد بينها

بينما الدكت المصمم جيدا والمعزول جيدا يعطى كفاءة تزيد عن 80%
وذلك بسبب التوزيع الجيد والاهتمام بالتركب والوصلات والعزل
كما ان التصميم الجيد يوفر لك كثيرا من المال من حيث :

1- تكلفه الطاقة بحيث يوفر لك النظام الجيد المال من حيث تكلفه التشغيل واستهلاك الطاقه

2- تكلفه المواد لأن النظام الجيد يضمن لك توفير في استهلاك المواد المستخدم فى عملية التركيب 

3- ان عدم التصميم الجيد او وجود تسريب فى نظام الدكت يؤدى بالضرورة الى وجود خلل فى توزيع الهواء بحيث يجعل بعض الغرف ساخنة للغاية والبعض الأخر بارد للغاية ولا يعطى الكفاءة المطلوبة

4- ان التصميم الغير جيد يؤدى حتميا الى عدم وجود اتزان فى نظام الدكت مع وجود تسريب يزيد من الكلفة ويجبر الهواء المكيف على الخروج فى المناطق الغير محبوب وجوده فيها كما يؤدى بالضرورة على دخول الهواء الغير مكيف الى الاماكن المراد تكييفها من ألاماكن المختلفة مثل البدرومات الجراجات او حتى من الحمامات مما يؤدى إلى وجود عوالق واتربه وغبار او حتى دخان القادم مثلا من أماكن غير محبوبة مثل اما كن الدفايات المنزلية التى تعمل بالأخشاب ولها نظام دكت معين وربما من المطابخ أيضا ويدخل كل هذا الى الغرف المراد تكييفها مثل صالات الاستقبال او غرف المعيشة بمختلف أنواعها


5- كذلك وجود تصميم به سرعة او كميه الهواء غير كافيه مع وجود سرعة عالية للهواء مما يؤدى إلى وجود ضوضاء


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الغرض من تصميم الدكت*


الغرض من تصميم الدكت

إعطاء الراحة إلى ألاماكن المراد تكييفها التقليل من حده الصوت إعطاء الهواء توزيعا جيدا وجود اتزان لنظام توزيع الهواء بحيث يعطى معدلا ثابتا لأزاله الحرارة التقليل من التكلفة التقليل من استهلاك الطاقة

وان جميع المكونات الموجودة فى نظام الدكت من (supply and return plenum ,grills, diffusers , registers )


واليكم الشكل التالى لتوضيح الذى يريده الكاتب ان يقوله لكم 
فيوجد هنا ال component of duct system












اولا لاحظ هنا اننا نتكلم عن الاشياء السابق ذكرها والمكونات الموجوده فى نظام الدكت 
كل هذا يجب أن يعطى في النهاية

1-القدرة على إمداد كميه الهواء اللازمة القادرة على أزاله كميه الحرارة المطلوب إزالتها داخل ألاماكن المراد تكييفها "الحمل الحراري للمبنى"

2- هي بالفعل مصممه ولهذا نجد هبوط الضغط الخاص بها كما فى وحدات مناوله الهواء موجود فى الكتالوجات الخاصة بها

4- معزولة جيدا لمنع تسريب الهواء أو دخول الهواء الملوث إلى انظمه الدكت "نقصد هنا الملحقات لنظام الدكت" 

5-لها القدرة على الاتزان بمعنى إمداد كميه معينه من الهواء ومن الناحية الأخر سحب كميه معينه من الهواء الموجود داخل الغرفة وذلك حفاظا على الضغط داخل المكان المكيف

6- تقليل الفقد او اكتساب الحرارة في الوصلات الموجوده فى نظام الدكت مثل الوصلات بين نظام الدكت ووحده مناوله الهواء وكذلك بين نظام الدكت و اجهزه التوزيع 
​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

نظام المجارى التغذية supply duct system:


نظام الدكت او مجارى التغذية وظيفتها تغذيه ألاماكن المراد تكييفها 
نجد ان معظم انظمه تغذيه الدكت تنقسم إلى

1-trunk and branch system

2-spider system

3-radial systems 

4-perimeter and loop system


واليكم الصورة ألتاليه لتوضح لكم ما نريد قوله








ولكن ما هي مميزات وعيوب كل نظام وهل يمكن القول ان هذا النظام يخضع لشروط معينه او أوضاع معينه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل لنا أن نجزم إن هذا النظام يمكن أن يكون هنا أو لا يمكن استخدامه هنا
فيما يستخدم كل نظام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ومتى احدد ان استخدم نظام معين ون غيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعلى غرار شبكات المحمول حدد نظامك ولكن يحب على الزبون اولا معرفه ما هى مكونات وخصائص كل نظام وايضا عيوب طبعا شبكات المحمول مش بتقول عيوبها بس احنا هنا فى تصميم شبكات الدكت للتكييف بنقول كل حاجه ​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

النظام الاول 


1- نظام الجذر والفروعtrunk and branch system

كما ننظر الى الشكل نجد انه فى هذا النظام يوجد main duct وهو الرئيسي او على رأى الكاتب trunk 
على فكره trunk معناها جذع والراجل هنا بيحاول يقولك ان النظام هنا عبارة عن جذع رئيسي للدكت اخذ من وحده مناوله الهواء أو ال plenum ويقوم بإمداد الفروع المتصلة به 
وهذا هو النظام الفرعي ودا طبعا ونستخدمه كثيرا فى الانظمه التي نقوم بتصميمها
من مميزات هذا النظام
1- سهوله التصميم
2- سهوله عمل الاتزان 
3- البساطة فى الشكل 
4- من الممكن استخدامه في ألاماكن الصغيرة مثل المنازل












هناك تقسيمات عديد لهذا النظام حيث نجد مثلا أن 



Extended plenum system​

بحيث ال plenum يغذى ال trunk او زى ما قولنا الجذع الرئيسي الذي يغذى ال branches "خلى الصوره بتاعه الانظمه قدامك " ويكون هذا ال trunk ذو حجم ثابت او مقاس ثابت على طول امتداده ولكن يجب الا يزيد عن 24 قدم في الطول وهذا من وجهه نظر الكاتب يخضع للأسباب الاتيه
ان طول المسار لل trunk يؤدى بالضرورة الى خفض السرعه تدريجيا مع طول المسار ومن ثم خفض السرعه فى ال branches وبالتالي وجود ضعف في التغذية 




Reducing plenum system​

وفى هذا النظام يجب أن نعى في التصميم أن ال trunk يقل حجمه بعد كل فرع بمعنى يبداء بمساحه معينه ثم بعد إن يمر بفرع يقل حجمه بسبه مساورة لمعادله ال volume flow rate وبعد ذلك يمر على فرع أخر فيقل مره أخرى الجذع الرئيسي ثم يمر بفرع ثالث وهكذا نجد إن الفرع الرئيسي يقل حجمه عندما يقل كميه الهواء المارة فيه وهذا يختلف عن ال extended plenum system الذي سبق الحديث عنه 








في النقاط التالية
1- المحافظة على اتزان النظام
2- تقليل استخدام الصاج المستخدم فى بناء الدكت وذلك بتقليل مساحه الدكت تدريجيا
3- الحصول على انتظام السرعة وفاقد الضغط والتقليل تدريجيا والحصول على توزيع جيد
4- لكنه يعطى شكل معقد نسبيا بالنسبه الى ال extended system


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*2- النظام العنكبوتى Spider system*


 2- النظام العنكبوتى Spider system

من الاسم نجد ان هذا النظام يشبه العنكبوت فى خيوطه كذلك شبكه الدكت 
ويعتبر هذا النظام كنظام استثنائي من نظام ال trunk and branches 
السابق الحديث عنه وكما نجد من الشكل السابق"خلى الشكل قدامك" نجد أن هذا النظام يحتوى على trunk بس بأقطار كبيرة متصل ه بصناديق خلط ثم تأخذ أفروع من صناديق الخلط branches 
هذا النظام من الصعب وجوده في المنازل


​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*3-النظام الشعاعى radial system*

3-النظام الشعاعى radial system 

فى هذا النظام نجد أن الفروع تأخذ مباشرا من وحده مناوله الهواء التي تستخدم simple plenum إلى المناطق المراد تكييفها اى direct supply وهذا يزيد من السريان للهواء 

وهذا النظام من الممكن استخدامه فى أماكن مثل المخازن أو منطقه مخازن بحيث توضع وحده مناوله الهواء المركزية في مركز أو اى منطقه "حسب التصميم" وفى الأغلب مركزيا ويخرجه منها المجارى المغذية كالاشعه لتغذى مباشرا ألاماكن المراد تكييفها
ولهذا سمي هذا النظام بهذا الاسم
​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

4-الأنظمة المحيطية perimeter duct system

في هذا النظام نجد إن المجارى أو أماكن التغذية تقع على loop تغذيها مجارى محيطيه تأخذ من وحده مناوله الهواء
"انظر إلى الشكل السابق"
وهذا النظام له أماكنه المعينة وهذا نظام صعب في التصميم والتركيب 

​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

انتظرونا فى الحلقات القادمة لنكمل الحديث عن​​2-انظمه الهواء الراجع​​3-جوده وكميه الهواء داخل ألاماكن المكيفة​​4-التوزيع الجيد من أين يبداء وأين ينتظم؟​​5-استراتيجيه الضغوط فى الأماكن المكيفة​​6-التصميم الجيد للدكت من أين يبدأ ؟​​7- وأخيرا نصائح فى التركيبات لشبكات مجارى الهواء​​​اللهم اجعل عملنا كله خالصا لوجهك الكريم​اللهم تقبله منا واجزنا به فى الدنيا خيرا وفى الاخره حسن الثواب ​​​اخوكم
م/عادل حسن عويلى​


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جد ماشاء الله 
نري الجزء الثانى باقصى سرعه


----------



## magdygamal_8 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز وفي انتظار البقية إن شاء الله


----------



## علاء جمال (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينو ر عليك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل جيد ومفيد 
بورك في مجهودك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وسوف نكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## نور محمد علي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ارجو ان يكون للموضوع بقية


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك ارجو ان يكون للموضوع بقية


 
ان شاء الله 
وانا بكتب فى الجزء الثانى 
وياريت تعجبكم


----------



## خبير الاردن (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل كله خالصا لوجهك الكريم
اللهم تقبله من واجزنا به فى الدنيا خيرا وفى الاخره حسن الثواب ​


----------



## م. يامن خضور (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع شيق و جميل
يسلموووو دياتك م. عادل

أرجو المتابعة


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل كله خالصا لوجهك الكريم
اللهم تقبله من واجزنا به فى الدنيا خيرا وفى الاخره حسن الثواب ​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم احبتى فى الله والمتابعين لنا فى موضوع 
قرأت لك لعل الله يرزقنا به خيرا ويقبله منا خالصا لوجهه الكريم


اما بعد ان اثار الجزء الاول اعجابا من قبل الاعضاء فقد رأيت الا ابخل عليكم بالتكميل فى هذا الموضوع الجيد 
وان نكتب فى بقيه الاجزاء
والان وقد انتهيت من الجزء الثانى فأنى ارفعه لكم لكى تعم الاستفاده 
ولعل دعوه منكم بقلب صادق يفتح الله بها على رزقا وعلما ومغفرا 
انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
اللهم اجعل عملنا كله خالصا لوجهك الكريم

ولان مع الجزء الثانى
​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

SECOND PART



الجزء الثاني





تقنيات الهواء الراجع RETURN AIR TECHNIQUES 



لو كنا جالسين ألان في غرفه مكيفه سوف نجد أن الهواء يندفع بكميه معينه من النظام الخاص بمجارى التغذية كما اشرنا سابقا.

وسوف نلاحظ إن الأبواب مغلقه وهذه الأبواب المغلقة تدفع الهواء وتجبره على المرور إلى مجارى أو فتحات الهواء الراجع.

أما من خلال ال grills الموجودة في الأبواب أو الحوائط أو من خلال ال jumper ducts 
مما يؤدى بالضرورة إلى تحسين ضغط الغرفة ووجود دوران جيد للهواء داخل الغرفة المكيف


والشكل التالي يوضح ما يريد أن يقوله الكاتب






​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

أنظمة مجارى الهواء الراجع RETURN AIR DUCT SYSTEMS ​
مقدمة (أنا أرى انه لابد منها)

قبل ان نتحدث عن انظمه الهواء الراجع يجب في البداية إن نوضح ما نريده منها اى بمعنى اصح 
ما هي وظيفة مجارى الهواء الراجع
إن انظمه الهواء الراجع هى المسئولة عن إرجاع الهواء أو أعاده تدوير الهواء أو توصيل الهواء أو ......لك ما تقوله بس إلى أين
إلى محطة التكييف او التسخين المركزية او نظام الغرف المتعددة وذلك لفترته اى تنظيفه وإخراج الشوائب منه وأعاده تسخينه أو تبريده مره أخرى ليعود إلى المكان المكيف وهذا ما يجعل النظام كأنه أعاده تدوير للهواء أو كما نقول..(دوره الهواء المكيف)
وهذا النظام او وجود انظمه للهواء الراجع يعتبر من الناحية الاقتصادية مفيد جدا
فأنظر معي إلى المعادلة الاتيه

Q=M*Cp*∆T​
فأن من المعادلة نلاحظ ان كميه الهواء تتناسب طرديا مع كميه الحرارة المتولدة او المطلوب إزالتها 
فإذا كان النظام كله هواء جديد 
اى ان كميه الهواء الاتيه من الخارج كبيرة 
وهذا بجانب عامل مهم جدا 
إلا وهو درجه الحرارة فإذا كان الهواء الجديد سوف يكون بدرجه حرارة عالية مثلا لو تكلمنا عن حاله التبريد 
فأن فرق درجات الحرارة سوف يصبح كبير 
فأن ناتج الفرق سوف يصبح كبير
وبالتالي تزداد قيمه Q في المعادلة السابقة

وهذا معناه لا بد من وجود طاقه أعلى اى جهاز بمواصفات أعلى وثمن أعلى اى معدل استهلاك للطاقة أعلى اى نقود أعلى اى......................(أظن أن الأمر وضح ولا إيه)
ولهذا يتم خلط كميه من الهواء الراجع بنسبه من الهواء الخارجي ليدخل الخليط بنفس

=M كميه الهواء لتغذيه( طبعا ثابتة)
∆T= تكون صغيره ودا طبعا لان الهواء الخارجي اللي عامله لزوم ال ventilation ها يبرد شويه بعد ما يختلط بالهواء الراجع
وبالتالي اقدر أسيطر على ال Q​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

أظن إن الموضوع وضح هو إحنا ليه بهتم بالهواء الراجع ونقدر إننا نعرف إيه هي الأنظمه للهواء الراجع
وهذا الشكل يوضح أكثر ما نريد قوله انه يوجد نظام مجارى للتغذية وأيضا يوجد نظام مجارى للهواء الراجع 

وهان لاقى فيه نظام الهواء الراجع المركزي وسوف نقوم بالحديث عنه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

انظمه الهواء الراجع return air ducts systems

1- نظام الغرف المتعددة multiple room ret urn system 

نظام الغرف المتعددة هو نظام يعتمد على سحب الهواء الراجع من كل غرفه على حدي من الغرف المكيفة وخصوصا الغرف البعيدة أو المعزولة مثل (.......المطابخ.......الحمامات......الغرف الميكانيكيه او التى تحتوى على مولدات......الخ)
وهذا النظام يجعل النظام متزن مع التأكد من غلق جميع الأبواب 
وأيضا يجعل النظام بجانب انه متزن يعمل على توازن الضغوط في الغرف مع بعضها البعض

هذا النظام مكلف ولكنه الأكفاء 
وأيضا زيادة في الصاج المستخدم لأننا هنا نتحدث عن مسارات متعددة وأيضا قدره اكبر للمروحة 
ولكنه الأكفاء 
وأيضا مع زيادة ال pressure losess 
ولكنه الأكفاء

2-نظام سحب الهواء المركزي centeral return air system

ونجد في هذا النظام واحده أو أكثر من ال return grill بمقاسات كبيرة ومن الممكن إن 
نجد أكثر من واحده موضوعه في مكان مركزي والمكان المركزي هنا لا يقصد به home center
لا ولكن فى مكان معين يسحب منه كل الهواء الراجع
وعلى فكره ممكن يكون اكثر من grill وهذا حسب طبيعه الاستخدام وطبيعه المكان

ولكن فيه بعض الملاحظات التي يجب ان ندخلها فى حسباتنا 

1-فى الاماكن ذات الطوابق المتعدده يحب وجود return grill فى كل دور 
2- وجود transfer grill او 

jumber duct لكل الغرف وذلك لتقليل الاصوات المزعجة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

انتظرونا فى الجزء الثالث

اخوكم 
عــــــــــــــــــــــــــادل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الى الاخوه الذين طلبوا ان تكون هذه الاجزاء على ملفات pdf
حمل من المرفقات​


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررر يا هندسينا


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وارجو ان تساعدني في معرفة كيف اصمم الدكت التفرعي الدي يسوى في المنازل - نظام الجذر والفروعtrunk and branch system


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررر يا هندسينا


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (1 نوفمبر 2009)

فين بقيه الاجزاء يا بشمهندس


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد رائع بارك الله فيك ..............عاشت ايدك


----------



## اسلام عمار (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*جهد رائع بارك الله فيك *
نرجوا كيف يتم التصميم بمثال وعلى اساس علمى​


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع م. عادل


----------



## ححخخهه (4 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## majdy82 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم ادفع عن عبدك هذا من الشر بقدر ما اعطى منتدانا هذا خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*أخي م/عادل حسن
بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير

نحن بانتظار جديدك*


----------



## لمسات سحرية (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع 
بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## الزملكاوى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرًا يا باشمهندس .. ولا أروع .. ونحن بانتظار الحلقات المقبلة بفارغ الصبر


----------



## coconas (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ونعم بك ...
جزاكم الله خيرًا يا باش مهندس .. رائع جداًومفيد .....
ونحن بانتظار الحلقات المقبلة بفارغ الصبر .....
والله يوفقك ....


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 نوفمبر 2009)

majdy82 قال:


> اللهم ادفع عن عبدك هذا من الشر بقدر ما اعطى منتدانا هذا خيرااااااااااااااا


 

اللهم امين اللهم امين
والله هذا ما نرجوه من الله وان يرزقنا واياكم الخير
الف شكر على هذه الدعوه


----------



## أسامة الحنيطي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا انت عضو متميز يا مهندسنا الغالي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed26 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## egystorm (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة الشرح رائع ومقيد جدا


----------



## إبن جبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر يا مهندس عادل ، نفع الله بك وبعلمك ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_taha_a (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله م. عادل الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## abukhatwa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم - وننتظر بفارغ الصبر الحلقه القادمه


----------



## moha87 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ملف مفيد
ننتظر جديدك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و مجهود مشكور بكل المقاييس 
زادكم الله من عطاياه و افضاله


----------



## ابن العميد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (2 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## هيما هيما (3 يناير 2010)

برجاء من سيادتكم افادتنا بحسابات ال ststic pressure


----------



## مؤيد غازي (4 مارس 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد دوالي (4 مارس 2010)

متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس عادل وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (4 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا اخي م / عادل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , وننتظر المزيد من مساهماتك وابداعتك 0


----------



## mahom (14 أبريل 2010)

:56::33::56:


----------



## arb006 (15 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يااستـــــــــــــــــاذ*

بارك الله لك علمك وعلمك وجزاك عنــــــــا خيرا الجــــــــــــــــزأء ...


وبفارغ الصبـــــــــر منتظرين التكملـــــــــــــة ..
وياريت برنامج لتصميم الدكت مع شرح مفصـــل 


اللهم اهدي وارحم واغفر لوالدي ولجميـــــــــ ع المسلميــن ... آمين \ آمين \ آمين


----------



## en.saleh (15 أبريل 2010)

*م. عادل*

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات يازميل وبانتظار معلومات عن انظمة الهواء الراجع


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (15 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا بشمهندس على مجهودك الرائع و الله يبارك فيك و يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## الفك المفترس الكبي (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاءك الله حيرا


----------



## pora (16 أبريل 2010)

مازلت اكرر الموضوع رائع فعلا


----------



## boogi20 (20 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الشرح الوافي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bannrose (26 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع من مهندس مميز


----------



## راعي الحيزا (5 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع كبير من مهندس كبير 
اشكرك استاذي علي الجهد الكبير 
ومشكوووووووور 
*


----------



## ام سلسبيلا (12 يونيو 2010)

_جزاك الله خير على كل ما قدمته وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## Atatri (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الله يفتح عليك و علينا....
اللهم امين


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (30 يونيو 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## dohengineer (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## mech eng2 (1 يوليو 2010)

تقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال
جزاك الله خيراً
الموضوع مشروح بطريقة جميلة جداً وفي انتظار باقي المواضيع ان شاء الله


----------



## بهاء الجرف (1 يوليو 2010)

أنا عضو جديد ومش عارف منين أنزل أو أقرأ الموضوع


----------



## بهاء الجرف (1 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أناعضو جديد ومش عارف أحمل أو أقرأ الموضوع منين


----------



## هانى 2007 (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fuadmidya (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Technical-man (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ibrahim Medany (3 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## حسين دراج (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز

بارككم الله ورحمكم و المهندسين المهتمين بالملتقى

و يا ريت تزيد الترجمة في كل مواضيع الهندسة لان الحكمة ضالة المؤمن واطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين


----------



## nofal (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## خائف راجي الله (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخ عادل مش عارف احمل اي ملف من كل مشاركاتك، عرفني ازاي احمل موضوعاتك


----------



## saif yousuf (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2012)

أجزل الله لك العطاء و الأجر


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ما شاء الله و جزاك الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام يأذن الله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا:30:​


----------



## مهندس عموره (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا يا هندسه ...وشكرا على المجهوووووووووووووووووود الرائع


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## 2020khaled (1 مارس 2013)

مشكور بس عاوزين تصميم ال
كت


----------



## fatma ibrahim (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير على كل ما قدمته وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## m.abd (21 مارس 2013)

*مشكور جدا....ويعطيك العافية 
بصراحه ابدعت
نتمنى التكملة في نفس الموضوع بنفس الطريقة الجميلة 
نتمنى ان تكون هناك اجزاء اخرى او ترجمة لكت اخرى*​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر على هذه الترجمة الرائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## شرشر الجديد (21 مارس 2013)

الله عليك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (5 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اين الجزء الثالث


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم اله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم
ترجمة جميلة و معبرة و مهضومة 
وفقكم الله
و ارجو مراجعة النص لتفادي أخطاء الطباعة


----------



## drmady (7 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك م .عادل مجهود طيب جدا وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ، برجاء استكمال الموضوع ( الجزء الثالث ) موضوع فى غاية الروعة والاهمية


----------



## عبدالرحمن عبدالر (6 مايو 2015)

التوزيع الجيد للهواء المكيف من أين يبداء وأين ينتظم؟
نامل سرعة الرد وان يكون موثق بصور صفحات من اشر الكود

​


----------

